# Sap Grilles?



## vVvVSHARKVvVv (Feb 11, 2008)

I was just on another GTO forum and seen a post where a sponsor of the site is reproducing SAP grilles for a WAY reasonable price and they look amazingly well crafted. I PMed the guy and he is very cool to talk to. Several people have already gotten them and they are VERY satisfied with the craftsmanship, detail, price and time that the guy puts into making them for his fellow GTO enthusiests... So hell yeah!! I bought a set. I told him about this site and he said he would look into the sponsorship frees but right now he is overwhelmed with requests for orders that people never seem to have the money to pay out, at the time of completion. I sure know how that goes... the wifey having the last say over the bank account etc. etc. etc. Not mine, I'm flying solo as of right now so I can do that sort of thing... till the bank starts calling wondering when I'm going to make a payment on my GTO that is... LOL!! FACE!! Oh, I paid $210 meshless & primed, verses the $700 $800 that they have been selling for on ebay lately hehe!! Good Luck!!


----------



## 04YJ-GTO (Nov 7, 2007)

vVvVSHARKVvVv said:


> I was just on another GTO forum and seen a post where a sponsor of the site is reproducing SAP grilles for a WAY reasonable price and they look amazingly well crafted. I PMed the guy and he is very cool to talk to. Several people have already gotten them and they are VERY satisfied with the craftsmanship, detail, price and time that the guy puts into making them for his fellow GTO enthusiests... So hell yeah!! I bought a set. I told him about this site and he said he would look into the sponsorship frees but right now he is overwhelmed with requests for orders that people never seem to have the money to pay out, at the time of completion. I sure know how that goes... the wifey having the last say over the bank account etc. etc. etc. Not mine, I'm flying solo as of right now so I can do that sort of thing... till the bank starts calling wondering when I'm going to make a payment on my GTO that is... LOL!! FACE!! Oh, I paid $210 meshless & primed, verses the $700 $800 that they have been selling for on ebay lately hehe!! Good Luck!!


Sounds like a good deal, who is selling them?


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

vVvVSHARKVvVv said:


> I was just on another GTO forum and seen a post where a sponsor of the site is reproducing SAP grilles for a WAY reasonable price and they look amazingly well crafted. I PMed the guy and he is very cool to talk to. Several people have already gotten them and they are VERY satisfied with the craftsmanship, detail, price and time that the guy puts into making them for his fellow GTO enthusiests... So hell yeah!! I bought a set. I told him about this site and he said he would look into the sponsorship frees but right now he is overwhelmed with requests for orders that people never seem to have the money to pay out, at the time of completion. I sure know how that goes... the wifey having the last say over the bank account etc. etc. etc. Not mine, I'm flying solo as of right now so I can do that sort of thing... till the bank starts calling wondering when I'm going to make a payment on my GTO that is... LOL!! FACE!! Oh, I paid $210 meshless & primed, verses the $700 $800 that they have been selling for on ebay lately hehe!! Good Luck!!


Glad you found something that you like. However, the 700/800 price for originals on eBay are now long gone. The crazy prices have effectively been squashed by the repops.
I have them, but not the one's you bought. I bought mine from TrueBlue Motorsport, and believe them to be the closest to the originals.
I'm glad that there are now choices out there for everyone's taste.
Here are mine:










Russ


----------



## vVvVSHARKVvVv (Feb 11, 2008)

I agree Russ, TBM is also offering them at a very fair price!! Speaking of them, it just so happens that I stumble across their website just the other day, while doing a search in hopes of possibly finding a few new vender's that may have recently came out with yet another new style ground effect kit for our GTO's. The last time I had done a search (six moths ago.. lol) every decent looking front & rear fascia that I did happen to find radical enough to suit my taste, was going for over $1200 a piece (for front at least). I have some pretty deep pockect when I find something I REALLY LIKE the looks of... but thats just crazy talk!! But, I do understand WHY they are so expenceive to produce (it's not an overwheling market Im sure) Anyway... yeah, it was just last week I beleive, that I was at the TBM site and they were offering a set (2) of their SAP Grille repro's, "Pre-painted", to match...lol, my "Color Code in SRM", that also come with mesh an a "Sliver GTO Lettering" as a fully ready to snap in place set, for $412 SHIPPED! NOT BAD AT ALL!! I'm glad I waited, I love it when that happens!! Because I was really debating paying the 700-800 before they were all snatched up and practically untouchable very soon... But yes, good things come to those who... are cheap?? Blahaha! :lol: :cheers


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Welcome to the Forum Shark....

I was able to look and handle Russ's repro grilles before he had them pained and installed. The craftsmanship on his set is at least equal to GM's. They felt a little more beefier and solid than the originals. Since he had them painted they are indistinguishable to the original SAP grilles. IMO I would opt for a set like Russ's over the metal mesh ones.


----------

